# from IMAP to IMP authentication?



## frustphil (Oct 21, 2009)

Two questions:
1. Is there .sql script for creating IMP database table under config/scripts?

2. Granted there is a .sql script, how do I configure MAIL(imp) when I can't login into it? According to this documentation, you must use another backend before you switch to using IMP. This doesn't make sense because, in my case, using IMAP as a temporary backend wouldn't allow you to configure MAIL because it requires username and password which I don't know...


----------

